# First Model Shoot Saturday!  Tips&Tricks?



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

Have my first shoot scheduled with a young lady from MM for EARLY Saturday morning at Natural Bridges, Santa Cruz. It's going to be really chilli but she says she's up for it. (hope she doesn't flake on me).

I'm going to setup with the 70-200 and was thinking I'd bring 2 speedlights, one on a stand and one on camera. No way I'd be able to hoist an umbrella on the beach and expect it to stay put. 

Never worked with a stranger before and I'm just a bit nervous :meh:  any words of encouragement or wisdom are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a good idea of what you want your shots to look like...or at least act like you do.  If you go in with the attitude of 'I'll just wing it'....that won't inspire confidence from the model, which will probably show in the photos.

Sometimes, it takes a while for the model (or the photographer) to get warmed up.  It's not unheard of to shoot for an hour and not get anything usable...but the last 4 shots of the day finally work out.  Or sometimes the first shot works, and all the rest fail to recreate the magic of that first one.

The 'best' photographers are often the ones that can interact with their subjects effectively.  Get them to open up and be themselves...or be whoever then need to be in the photo.  That may mean sitting and talking to them for an hour before you start shooting...or that may mean taking 400 'test' shots to get the creative juices flowing.  Maybe you'll have to complement them on every shot...maybe you'll have to clearly communicate what you want them to do...or maybe let them pose as they feel most comfortable.  Everyone is different so you're people skills may be very important to the how the photos will turn out.  

And in some cases, the best results won't come until you've shot with that model a few times....when they are truly comfortable with you and vice versa.

Can you bring an assistant?  Or will they be bringing someone who can help?  That might allow you to use an umbrella, hold a reflector or light stand etc.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 27, 2011)

bring your laptop and review the shots on site before you leave. make sure you have what you want. 

If you are worried about working with a stranger then take a friend. Not a bad idea for a first meeting. They could also be your assistant and hold things like umbrellas that might fly off.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 27, 2011)

bring your glock.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Big Mike!

I may or may not have an assistant and I haven't heard back from her whether she is bringing a friend but I'll bring the gear and see if I can make it work, who knows maybe I'll be lucky and they're be not a breeze. We are meeting for coffee before the shoot so we'll have some sit down time to at least get aquainted. My pose direction really sucks, it's what I feel is my weakest point so I hope she has a natural love of the lens.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> bring your glock.



I'm a Springfeild Armory kinda guy 

Uhm, getting ripped off is a thought that has crossed my mind but seriously, how often does that happen? And I'm not some little kid either, at 6' and 230lb. I can usually avoid situations like that....plus I'm fully insured!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Thanks Big Mike!
> 
> I may or may not have an assistant and I haven't heard back from her whether she is bringing a friend but I'll bring the gear and see if I can make it work, who knows maybe I'll be lucky and they're be not a breeze. We are meeting for coffee before the shoot so we'll have some sit down time to at least get aquainted. My pose direction really sucks, it's what I feel is my weakest point so I hope she has a natural love of the lens.



A good model will not need much direction on posing but i would advise that you do some research on the subject. Look on flickr and collect picks with poses you like and show them to her. 

Also dont think you cant get ripped off. It probably wont happen but be careful when its someone you dont know. Do your research on them. By this I mean google them and check facebook and other sites for info. its pretty easy now a days to check someone credentials.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2011)

> My pose direction really sucks, it's what I feel is my weakest point so I hope she has a natural love of the lens.



Here's an idea.   Bring plenty of examples that both you & she can look at.  We used to call these 'tear sheets' because they were pages torn out of magazines.  These days, you could just print off photos from the internet (or save them on your smart phone, tablet etc.).  The idea is that you (or she) finds shots that you like, that you want to emulate or at least get inspiration from.  This can be especially good if you aren't confident in your posing/direction skills.  Just show her the photo and ask her to 'pose like this'.  You could go over the sheets as you're having coffee, then bring them out (if needed) when you're shooting.  

Some people get snotty about copying other people's poses/ideas....but in reality, just about everything has been done before....and these are often just starting points anyway.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2011)

> A good model will not need much direction on posing


Good point.  I was amazed the first time I had an experienced model step in front of my lens (especially since it was just after shooting some amateur models).  She just knew how to pose...but she also took direction very well.

A good/experienced model will likely expect you to know what you're doing and give them some direction.  I wouldn't suggest thinking that you can just rely on the model's experience.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

I did a little research on her and she doesn't strike me as a threat but you never know, right. I am looking at shots on flickr from comparitive locations for ideas. Good idea to load them on my cell for review on scene! She's a novice with little camera time so I think that's a great idea.


----------



## ghache (Oct 27, 2011)

Get out there, experiment with your lights, poses and the most important HAVE FUN! this is about learning right?

Most of what the model will remember from the shoot is if she had fun shooting , she will most likely agree to shoot with you again and this is important.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you have a permit to shoot on that beach?  I know its a state park and depending on the ranger / your setup you could get a ticket if you dont. For instance the rangers at Crystal Cove state park hate photographers and will track you down even if you display your work online without a permit.   Ive only been to natural bridges once but its urban and there were rangers around. Since you mentioned lighting, figured Id check.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 27, 2011)

I love living in the "Land of the Free"  LOL.



spacefuzz said:


> Do you have a permit to shoot on that beach?  I know its a state park and depending on the ranger / your setup you could get a ticket if you dont. For instance the rangers at Crystal Cove state park hate photographers and will track you down even if you display your work online without a permit.   Ive only been to natural bridges once but its urban and there were rangers around. Since you mentioned lighting, figured Id check.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know but as an ameteur, with no $ exchanged you are free to shoot wherever you like as long as you are not impeding traffic. I will call the ranger's office.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2011)

Most of the time, the official policy is for them to say no, or tell you that you need a permit etc.  But unofficially, as long as you aren't causing a problem, they may not hassle you.  Or maybe you just shoot until they do confront you, then you move on.  Unfortunately, these types of things are usually up to the mood/attitude of the 'ranger' who happens to be on duty in that area, at that time.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

I left them a voice mail to call me back (state park office) but on the State Parks webpage it clearly states that "non-commercial" photography is "encouraged". 

At an E shoot at another state park a Ranger told me I needed to buy a permit (which he could issue for a sum) but when I asked him if why I, an ameteur photographer needed a permit he totallychanged his tune. Now I wasn't shooting with light stands but same principle should apply. If not, we'll just have to move a few yards down the beach.

There's a lot of great photo ops in Santa Cruz, not too worried about that.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah as an amateur you *technically* shouldnt need one, but with the light stands they may feel otherwise.  I just wanted to make sure you werent taken by suprise like I was! 

Ranger at crystal cove threatened to track me down and when I tried to lighten the mood with a joke it looked like he was going to punch my camera.  He also threatened to lock me in if I was there past closing (sunset).


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

you met with parkragerwhoismadhe'snotacopbustingskulls.....I've met him too.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 27, 2011)

as another option there are great beaches a few miles north of town (4 mile, hole in the wall, panther etc) which are great back drop wise.  (and no rangers!).  depending on the tide hole in the wall has some AWESOME cliffs to shoot against.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 27, 2011)

It might be unique to me... But when I am photographing someone (especially someone I am not familiar with) I freeze up and forget all those great ideas I had a day or so before the shoot. To help me out I carry around a fat lil notepad and when I think of something good I write it down or draw a diagram of it. But that is just me. For some reason I just can't be creative around people! Frustrating. Unless of course I'm a couple long Island iceteas in...


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, I totally can relate to that. Let's hope I can get a few decent images.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I left them a voice mail to call me back (state park office) but on the State Parks webpage it clearly states that "non-commercial" photography is "encouraged".
> 
> At an E shoot at another state park a Ranger told me I needed to buy a permit (which he could issue for a sum) but when I asked him if why I, an ameteur photographer needed a permit he totallychanged his tune. Now I wasn't shooting with light stands but same principle should apply. If not, we'll just have to move a few yards down the beach.
> 
> There's a lot of great photo ops in Santa Cruz, not too worried about that.



Usually most people define Pro as someone using stand equipment like tripods of lighting stands. So when these are needed get the permit. If these are not needed then dont. If someone comes up and messes with you can just run off, lol.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll take my chances, I am sure I'll be just fine and if it becomes an issue I will just move up the coast like mentioned.


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2011)

A couple random thoughts for the OP: sandbags are great for lightstands.  If she brings a friend, put her to work and have her hump some gear.  Recommend a second light stand to get the other speedlite off camera as well.  Find out if her "friend" is her boyfriend.  I'm sure you've read the multitude of threads regarding escorts on MM so YMMV.  Regarding posing, there are tons of vids on the net.  You'll be fine.  Honestly, posing is the least of my problems but remember your limbs.  Nothing sucks than getting a killer shot only to see that you nipped a foot or finger.  Get your feet wet, build your port and you'll be working with models who can kill a pose.  You'll learn a ton from them.  Good luck and tell us how it went.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 28, 2011)

Shoot portraits as well as full-body poses.

Have a prop ready, most models do better when they have something to interact with. Empty hands lead to silly poses for inexperienced models.

Don't fret out loud. Make compliments, fill the shoot with comfidence.

Don't get overly technical, blow off the Speedlights after a while and just shoot available light. Shoot for flare, shoot with motion blur, make misteaks!


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 28, 2011)

well after 15 emails back and forth....looks like she's a noshow. Call not returned  I expected this from my reading that it's pretty common for Models AND Photographers to leave one or the other hanging but oh well. 

What do you do when a model from MM noshows, do you leave feedback or just move on?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> well after 15 emails back and forth....looks like she's a noshow. Call not returned  I expected this from my reading that it's pretty common for Models AND Photographers to leave one or the other hanging but oh well.
> 
> What do you do when a model from MM noshows, do you leave feedback or just move on?


You'se have Guido pay her a visit an' a'splain things to her!


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh I can do some splain'n 

I don't feel leaving a comment on her Port will be appropriate and she could just delete it anyhow but there should be some sort of "reputation" system on MM! I'm a little whacko but I'm good to my word, ya know? What's a matter with people?


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2011)

That sucks, man.  Unfortunately any kind of retribution on MM can scar your chances with other models.  Gonna have to chalk it up in the loss column.  Do you check references?  I started doing that and it cut down on the flake rate.


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 30, 2011)

Bottom line is if you are making money from the shoot you need a permit.  But you were just trying out a new flash with a friend right?
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2011)

Amateur Model Tip #1: Book three different models, NONE of whom know one another or associate with one another, so that come shoot day, you'll have an 80% chance of having at least ONE model to photograph. Unless the model has already PAYED you to shoot, the chances that a wanna-be model on a TFP or TFCD basis will show up are, well, not good...


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow....sorry to hear she was a no-show Trev!! I was lookin forward to seeing what you came up w/. Better luck next time.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2011)

Derrel said:


> ... the chances that a wanna-be model on a TFP or TFCD basis will show up are, well, not good...



Or not exactly as they appear in their portfolio (i.e., much heavier) which is what I experienced yesterday.  Win some/lose some.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 30, 2011)

It's just a TF shoot but she did contact me yesterday afternoon and explained what had happened and expressed interest in rescheduling next week if I was still interested. 

Thanks Mishele, yeah, I am curious to see what I can do with a stranger in contrast to having only shot my wife or a few couples.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 31, 2011)

Rebook, try again, keep at it.


----------



## Crush (Nov 1, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Oh I can do some splain'n
> 
> I don't feel leaving a comment on her Port will be appropriate and she could just delete it anyhow but there should be some sort of "reputation" system on MM! I'm a little whacko but I'm good to my word, ya know? What's a matter with people?



Yeah I wouldn't take the models too seriously. Just expect them to flake out and if they show up they show up. 

Myself I made sure that the models were close to me locally and if they flake I'll just keep the door open and say that it's no problem.

When it comes to the photographer/model relationship, I think the photographer is the one who ultimately has the 'greater load' or 'shorter end of the stick' when shooting TFP work.

I actually put out a casting call and have about 5 potential models willing. I have 2 favorites that I want to shoot. In a 2 week window, I'm expecting to get only 1 of them actually show up. Wouldn't be surprised if none did. I can't hold it against them though. They are much younger than me and are in a totally 'different world' in their mindset and world outlook than I am.


----------



## Kal3ido (Nov 2, 2011)

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> It might be unique to me... But when I am photographing someone (especially someone I am not familiar with) I freeze up and forget all those great ideas I had a day or so before the shoot. To help me out I carry around a fat lil notepad and when I think of something good I write it down or draw a diagram of it. But that is just me. For some reason I just can't be creative around people! Frustrating. Unless of course I'm a couple long Island iceteas in...



I do the same thing. Have so many ideas. But once I'm in front of them ready, I forget them all. Then when it's done and I'm at home I remember them all. Hopefully I get over it. I'm also not one for giving much direction.


----------



## livingeyes (Nov 2, 2011)

Be confident. Have a plan on what you would like to achieve and work with with diligence.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 2, 2011)

Kal3ido said:


> JMBriggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



know that feeling well.


----------



## tingeliM (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I have only had a couple of shoots with my friends, but I've found that planning is one thing that makes it whole lot easier for everyone. When you know what you want, you can be more confident and you know what to ask from the model. The planning part is also fun, when you get all inspired and write stuff down. 
Props also make it easier for the model to pose and be more relaxed, and that makes your directing job easier also.


----------



## Ulriksen (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, to hear that she was a noshow... But thanks for posting the thread, I got some great advise here!  I am shooting some of my friends in a few days and I haven&#8217;t really done any model shots... I am more of the nature photographer, but I «need» to learn it!


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 4, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> well after 15 emails back and forth....looks like she's a noshow. Call not returned  I expected this from my reading that it's pretty common for Models AND Photographers to leave one or the other hanging but oh well.
> 
> What do you do when a model from MM noshows, do you leave feedback or just move on?



I had something similar happened to me, booked 3 models and two called to cancel the day before.  The last one confirmed but didn't show up.  I moved on.


----------



## photo guy (Nov 9, 2011)

Do a model call in the area and set up with multiple models in case most don't show up or call and cancel.  Try to have a back up plan with some friends or relatives if you had to get a permit to shoot in the area so your money doesn't totally go to waste.  At least this way you can still pick up some experience.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 11, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> It's just a TF shoot but she did contact me yesterday afternoon and explained what had happened and expressed interest in rescheduling next week if I was still interested.
> 
> Thanks Mishele, yeah, I am curious to see what I can do with a stranger in contrast to having only shot my wife or a few couples.



You'd probably do fine. My first photoshoot was with a stranger I met walking down the street one day....
Jessica Wahlquist - No Flash Photo Shoot - a set on Flickr


----------



## GlmImaging (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to also share my "first time" experience with a model last August, I decided to go with the approach of shooting an experienced model and gave her a "high level" of direction by reviewing images in my iPad. This allowed me to get some good shots and also I now use these as a reference for other model shoots whilst I work on my direction skills! 

You can see a couple of my shots from my first session here : ModelMayhem.com - GLM Imaging - Photographer - Prague, Prague, Czech Republic

The model is the one in the first large image and also on the avatar...if you click this you can then see more shots we did in my port. I found that once you get your first out of the way, the rest become much easier!


----------



## Vinata (Jan 18, 2012)

have a nice shoot


----------

